# Having a Mozart day!



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

So i am gonna listen to Mozart for whole day, post your favorite pieces by that little genius!
I am mostly familiar with his mainstream pieces etc... Mostly gonna listen to his upbeat pieces, also some drama like his 20th piano concerto.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

The horn concertos


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Piano Concerto 23 in A Major.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Clarinet quintet. And symphony no. 39, which somehow strangely neglected in favour of the last two symphonies.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Se vuol ballare
Se a caso madama
Non piu andrai
Porgi amor qualche ristoro
Venite inginocchiatevi


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong (Dec 29, 2013)

I could spend all day just listening to Mozart's operas. 

My favorite of his symphonies is his 25th. My favorite of his piano pieces is the 20th Piano Concerto -- which, oddly enough, I am listening to just now, with Mitsuko Uchida.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

20th, 21st, 23rd and 24th piano concertos played by Howard Shelley

38th, 39th 40th and 41st symphonies conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras with the SCO

requiem conducted by Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

shangoyal said:


> Se vuol ballare
> Se a caso madama
> Non piu andrai
> Porgi amor qualche ristoro
> Venite inginocchiatevi


Notte e giorno faticar
Fuggi, crudele, fuggi
Madamina, il catalogo è questo
Là ci darem la mano
Or sai chi l'onore
....................


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mozart String Quintets in g minor and C Major

I'm having a Mozart hour.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I'll add the Sinfonia Concertante, the Posthorn Serenade (#9), and the Wind Serenade in B flat (k361).


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Clarinet Concerto, K622.


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

Try the more unfamiliar piano concertos - my favourites are No. 15 & 25.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm not listening to any Mozza today.
But perennial favourites are the obvious
Clarinet Quintet
Requiem (first half of)
Don Giovanni
Piano Concerto No.23


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Great Mass in C minor conducted by Raymond Leppard.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

No mention of the piano quartet in E flat major, the first movement. Works best at the bit slower tempo taken by Rubinstein et al. One of Mozart's best pieces for sure.


----------



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

Some of my favourites are the Sinfonia Concertante, the horn concertos, the violin concertos, the clarinet concerto and clarinet quintet. For vocal music, the Requiem, Le nozze di Figaro, Così fan tutte, Die Zauberflöte, Solemn Vespers, and excerpts from Ascanio in Alba and Lucio Silla.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I betrayed my goal!
I saw a recording of Beethovens 5th piano concerto played by period instruments on related and listened to it.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

jani said:


> I betrayed my goal!
> I saw a recording of Beethovens 5th piano concerto played by period instruments on related and listened to it.


Noooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

A few favourites which may interest you ...

Vesperae solennes K339 (esp. Laudate Dominum)
Piano Sonata #8, K310 and #14, K457
Flute & Harp concerto, K299
Piano concerto #25, K503


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

jani said:


> I betrayed my goal!
> I saw a recording of Beethovens 5th piano concerto played by period instruments on related and listened to it.


Ah, the spirit is willing but the flesh is yes indeedy weak. I'm listening to some Beethoven now myself, the cello sonatas, they have in them Bela Lugosi flashes of scary moments, but they're very fine and beautiful.

Fulfie! Listen to him, and scold your weakening fleshy bits!

If you require something "upbeat" then they are legion, but something like the 29th symph is a doll. You can work and play at the same time. But I truly recommend his solo piano, the sonatas, or K540, the b-minor adagio, it has tenderness in stop-start fatal moments. It's so gorgeous and seemingly hurt, you'll be like him, faltering when you listen...


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I'd go with:

Violin Sonatas
String quintets
Clarinet concerto and clarinet quintet
Il Re Pastore
Don Giovanni
Exsultante Jubilante
Cosi Fan Tutte
Magic Flute


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Cello concerto?


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

GioCar said:


> Notte e giorno faticar
> Fuggi, crudele, fuggi
> Madamina, il catalogo è questo
> Là ci darem la mano
> ...


If you want to dance 
If by chance Madame 
No more will go 
Incline love some refreshment 
Come and kneel

Night and day I slave 
Flee, cruel, flee 
My lady, this is the catalog 
There we darem hand 
Now you know who the honor

Che cosa è questo?

Non capisco Google italiano.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

hpowders said:


> Cello concerto?


oops, clarinet. Fixed!


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Davide Penitente
La Betulia Liberata
Idomeneo
Piano Concerts K 482, K 491, K 503
Prague Symphony
String Quintets
Gran Partita
Grosse Mass
Credo Mass
etc...


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

mmsbls said:


> I'll add the Sinfonia Concertante, ...


Yes, both of them!


----------

